# Sismos Portugal - 2013



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2013.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada (do fablept)
http://wpsmap.com/plot/

Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal (by fablept)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-sismometros-em-portugal-6204.html#post310827



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2013 às 18:02)

Foi impressão minha, ou acabei de sentir um sismo por aqui, senti os objectos de loiça aqui a tilintar, copos e um boneco 

Aqui, está ele:



> Magnitude ML 3.8
> Region PORTUGAL
> Date time 2013-01-19 17:53:29.0 UTC
> Location 37.34 N ; 8.74 W
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

Sentis-te sim!! Relata ao IPMA: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/

Já avanço com o meu registo!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 18:33)

Mais um excelente registo da minha estação... 
(o sentido pelo algarvio1980)


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

À meia-noite em ponto, aguardo confirmação no site do IMPA. Inquérito preenchido. Só ruído!


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

jorgepaulino disse:


> À meia-noite em ponto, aguardo confirmação no site do IMPA. Inquérito preenchido. Só ruído!



Os nossos hermanos já se despacharam:

1187406	28/01/2013	00:00:28	38.9142	-8.0318	 	  	1.9	mbLg	 E MORA.POR	[+]

Edit: e prontos, já disponivel os dados do IPMA:

2013-01-28 00:00	38,86	-8,06	-	1,6	SE Móra	---	---


----------



## xes (13 Fev 2013 às 17:29)

Acabei de sentir um pequeno sismo aqui no escritorio, estou em Grijo - Vila Nova de Gaia, e pelo que sei já foi sentido em Rio Tinto


----------



## vegastar (13 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Aqui na Trofa também senti. Durou cerca de 2 segundos. Senti várias vibrações e duas mais fortes ao início e no fim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2013 às 17:31)

Várias pessoas da zona do Porto também sentiram, aguardamos para novas informações.


----------



## necman (13 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não se esqueçam de relatar. https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/


 
Sentido em Paços de Ferreira


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

sentido em paredes por mim!gd estouro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

xes disse:


> Acabei de sentir um pequeno sismo aqui no escritorio, estou em Grijo - Vila Nova de Gaia, e pelo que sei já foi sentido em Rio Tinto



Não se esqueçam de relatar. https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/

Foi um 3.1 - 

Magnitude	ML 3.1
Region	PORTUGAL
Date time	2013-02-13 17:22:13.0 UTC
Location	41.20 N ; 8.39 W
Depth	20 km
Distances	403 km W Madrid (pop 3,117,977 ; local time 18:22:13.5 2013-02-13)
20 km E Porto (pop 249,633 ; local time 17:22:13.5 2013-02-13)
2 km S Rebordosa (pop 11,491 ; local time 17:22:13.5 2013-02-13)

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=304624


----------



## SnowMan (13 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Acabo de sentir um ligeiro sismo em Arcozelo, Vila Nova de Gaia 41.03ºN  8,57ºW pelas 17h25m.
Encontro-me em casa, sem qualquer ruído, próximo da linha do caminho de ferro sem ter passado nenhum comboio nem viatura pesada que pudessem simular um sismo.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

Este ano é realmente tudo para o Norte até os sismos!


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2013 às 17:40)

por aqui não se sentiu nada, mas também já fica longe


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*



SnowMan disse:


> Acabo de sentir um ligeiro sismo em Arcozelo, Vila Nova de Gaia 41.03ºN  8,57ºW pelas 17h25m.
> Encontro-me em casa, sem qualquer ruído, próximo da linha do caminho de ferro sem ter passado nenhum comboio nem viatura pesada que pudessem simular um sismo.



Há varias pessoas que sentiram o mesmo mas só na zona do Porto...


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2013 às 17:48)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Senti perfeitamente, embora não associasse de imediato a um sismo,estava nas escadas do prédio, e foi bem notada uma pequena vibração geral, e tremideira no corrimão,tudo muito rápido,talvez uns 4/5 segundos....pelas notícias foi 3.5 richter, com epicentro na zona de Paredes...


----------



## kelinha (13 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Dados sobre o sismo sentido há instantes na zona do Porto:

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoUltimoTerremoto.do?zona=1


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2013 às 17:52)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3051500

 já temos a notícia


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2013 às 17:53)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Interessante, a magnitude do sismo não é felizmente importante mas várias pessoas sentiram.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Reparei agora, alguns quadros ficaram ligeiramente deslocados...o meu gato, que normalmente dorme por esta hora, estava acordado quando entrei em casa, e com um ar algo desconfiado a olhar para os cantos....


----------



## SnowMan (13 Fev 2013 às 17:58)

Em Arcozelo, Vila Nova de Gaia (41.04ºN, 8,57ºW) pelas 17.25h senti um ligeiro abalo. Encontava-me num local totalmente tranquilo, sem ruídos. Embora a linha de caminho de ferro não esteja longe, nela não circulava nenhum comboio nem viatura nas proximidades.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2013 às 17:58)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*

Relatem no IPMA... Pois nas noticias eles já dizem que não foi sentido e no site até agora nada...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (13 Fev 2013 às 17:59)

Não sei se foi postado, mas cá vai:
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3051500


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2013 às 18:03)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Relatem no IPMA... Pois nas noticias eles já dizem que não foi sentido e no site até agora nada...



No site do EMSC, já há mais de 40 relatos deste sismo..

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Testimonies/comments.php?id=304624


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2013 às 18:06)

*Re: Sismos Portugal - 2012*



fablept disse:


> No site do EMSC, já há mais de 40 relatos deste sismo..
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Testimonies/comments.php?id=304624



Há sim. E no do IPMA também já lá está.


----------



## DMartins (13 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

Foi sentido de forma ligeira em Guimarães, mas tenho um colega em Moreira de Cónegos que relata ter sentido mais que eu...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

Eu não senti nada...


----------



## xes (13 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Existe alguma falha naquela zona?


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Falhas activas, dificilmente... devem classificá-lo como um movimento intraplaca.


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Registo do sismo em Manteigas (cerca de 120km do epicentro).







Fonte: GFZ - Geofon


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2013 às 18:33)

Moro no nono andar perto do São João e há pouco o prédio estremeceu. Pensei que alguma coisa tinha explodido. Afinal foi um sismo. Ainda foi forte.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

frederico disse:


> Moro no nono andar perto do São João e há pouco o prédio estremeceu. Pensei que alguma coisa tinha explodido. Afinal foi um sismo. Ainda foi forte.



Boa tarde Caro frederico,

Esse seismo foi sentido cá (Braga Sul) as 17H23.

Informação oficial do IPMA:

 	Aviso de Sismo no Continente 13-02-2013 17:22
2013-02-13 17:22:15
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-02-2013 pelas 17:22 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Oeste de Paredes.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2013 às 18:41)

http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/sismo-de-3-1-sentido-no-grande-p_5590.html

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/noticia/aa---...orto-ultimas-noticias-sismo/1419526-5795.html

isto tá visto que este ano os fenómenos mais interessantes é tudo lá para o norte


----------



## Scuderia (13 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

Abalo jeitoso, pensei que alguém estava usar dinamite próximo de mim.

Como logo a seguir passou um boieng 747 cargeiro em modo aproximação ao aeroporto ainda fiquei na duvida.

Estou por Agua Longa - Santo Tirso


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Scuderia disse:


> Abalo jeitoso, pensei que alguém estava usar dinamite próximo de mim.
> 
> Como logo a seguir passou um boieng 747 cargeiro em modo aproximação ao aeroporto ainda fiquei na duvida.
> 
> Estou por Agua Longa - Santo Tirso



Boa tarde Scuderia,

Realmente aqui foi o mesmo, parecia um 747 a passar mesmo por cima da casa, ouvi um grande barrulho que durou cerca de 2-3 segundos e parecia vir do sótão, realmente impressionante!!!  

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2013 às 19:07)

david 6 disse:


> http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/sismo-de-3-1-sentido-no-grande-p_5590.html
> 
> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/noticia/aa---...orto-ultimas-noticias-sismo/1419526-5795.html
> 
> isto tá visto que este ano os fenómenos mais interessantes é tudo lá para o norte



Este tipo de fenómenos dispenso eu bem, um sismo é dos fenómenos mais destruidores, imprevisíveis e assustadores que podem ocorrer,felizmente este não fez estragos, custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido de intensidade apenas 3.2 richter, pois sentiu-se bem, o facto de o epicentro ter sido em terra e perto fez com que se sentisse mais...


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

No meu caso pareceu que tinha explodido algo num dos andares de baixo. Até pensei que tivesse sido gás ou assim, porque foi algo tipo estrondo. Felizmente foi «apenas» um sismo.


----------



## nuvens365 (13 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Snifa disse:


> Este tipo de fenómenos dispenso eu bem, um sismo é dos fenómenos mais destruidores, imprevisíveis e assustadores que podem ocorrer,felizmente este não fez estragos, custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido de intensidade apenas 3.2 richter, pois sentiu-se bem, o facto de o epicentro ter sido em terra e perto fez com que se sentisse mais...



Curiosamente, a essa hora estava perto, na Estação da Trindade, e não dei por nada, infelizmente.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

Snifa disse:


> Este tipo de fenómenos dispenso eu bem, um sismo é dos fenómenos mais destruidores, imprevisíveis e assustadores que podem ocorrer,felizmente este não fez estragos, custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido de intensidade apenas 3.2 richter, pois sentiu-se bem, o facto de o epicentro ter sido em terra e perto fez com que se sentisse mais...



desses assim que não causam danos, nem era mau assim 1 :P
mas claro daqueles que provocam muitos danos desses também não quero


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2013 às 19:38)

Curiosamente, perguntei a varias pessoas e ninguem sentiu nada. Andava por Gmr a esta hora e nem o som ouvi. So o meu pai disse que os cães ladraram muito por volta desta hora..


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

Quando se deu o sismo, estava na estação do metro dos Combatentes e não dei por nada...


----------



## Paula (13 Fev 2013 às 20:16)

Andava na rua a essa hora e não senti nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

Snifa disse:


> Este tipo de fenómenos dispenso eu bem, um sismo é dos fenómenos mais destruidores, imprevisíveis e assustadores que podem ocorrer,felizmente este não fez estragos, custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido de intensidade apenas 3.2 richter, pois sentiu-se bem, o facto de o epicentro ter sido em terra e perto fez com que se sentisse mais...



Tudo depende da profundidade e localização, um sismo de 3 pode parecer muito maior devido a vários factores como os que referi acima, e isto incluindo a construção da casa, o solo em que está assente, etc.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2013 às 20:47)

O sismo de Lorca (Espanha) foi muito próximo da superfície sem ser particularmente intenso.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

Ainda foi 5,1, já é outro patamar, mas sim, provocou imensos danos.

Wikipédia


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2013 às 21:06)

O sismo que fez em Janeiro no Algarve, foi mais forte que este e também foi em terra, com 3.8 na escala de Richter, este foi de 3.1 é um sismo fracote.

O Algarve não abana com mais intensidade desde Dezembro de 2009, já lá vão mais de 3 anos e não deve faltar muito para termos um sismo de 5 ou 6 na escala de Richter na falha de Gorringe. Aliás, aquela zona tem andado com muito pouca actividade com apenas 5 sismos desde do início do mês e que não ultrapassa os 2 graus da escala de Richter. Mesmo os sismos a sul de Faro, Olhão e Tavira tem sido escassos, ultimamente os sismos sentidos no Algarve é devido aos sismos ocorridos na zona de Aljezur, Monchique e Silves.


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

Há uma falha que passa perto do epicentro desse sismo..







A diferença de energia libertada entre um sismo de 3.0 e um de 5.0 é descomunal, são 100x mais! 

 Mas a profundidade do sismo importa muito, o sismo da Itália em 2009, teve grande impacto pois ocorreu a baixa profundidade.


----------



## Trapalhadas (14 Fev 2013 às 00:01)

De facto a questão de ter sido apenas de 3.1 e ter sido tão sentido em alguns locais quer dizer muita coisa.... a começar pelo facto de muitas habitações e infra estruturas não estarem minimamente preparadas para a ocorrência de algo superior.

Deixo como exemplo: na altura do sismo encontrava-me em minha casa, a falar com a minha namorada. Na minha habitação, apenas senti o tradicional passar de uma camioneta pela estrada, ao qual não dei muita atenção. Contudo, do outro lado, num prédio, a agitação foi evidente, com um nítido "sacudir" ligeiro do edifício, tendo provocado vibrações audíveis nos armários mais antigos com vidros. Deixou de se assemelhar a um veículo pesado a passar e mais a uma explosão forte de pedreiras.

Após o ocorrido liga-me a minha irmã, a cerca de 4 km de distância de mim, e relata que nas antigas instalações onde se encontrava a trabalhar, com paredes em contraplacado e estuques velhos, que foi claramente possível  sentir a direcção da onda do sismo a atravessar todo o espaço do complexo, provocando um abalo tão nítido que ninguém teve dúvidas do que se tratava e da sua suposta intensidade.

Foi só 3.1, segundo o IPMA terá sido sentido com uma intensidade máxima de III/IV na escala de MM (num caso ou outro eventualmente V) e não provocou danos, mas não será preciso muito mais para que, sobretudo no velho Porto, venha a ser catastrófico. 

De realçar ainda a presença do fenómeno nas redes sociais, mostrando nos minutos que se seguiram a quantidade de pessoas que sentiram o sismo, sendo útil para, com as devidas reservas, fazer uma análise preliminar da intensidade sentida


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2013 às 01:54)

No momento do sismo estava por acaso a fazer o acto do amor , e como tal nao senti nada , ouvi qualquer coisita mas pensei que fosse eu como o acto


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

LOOOOL


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Fev 2013 às 00:38)

cstools.net disse:


> Foi a ciclogénese explosiva, agora o sismo.
> Em Viana há pelo o menos um relato em Deão (perto de Ponte de Lima)
> Mas eu aqui em Caminha não senti, mas a minha cadela começou a ladrar como querendo se abrigar, mas fui ver e não estava a chover, por certo ela sentiu, como conseguem sentir primeiro e mais do que nós...



É verdade o nosso fiel 4 patas é o primeiro a sentir algo e dar alerta e muitas das vezes não ligamos a isso.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Fev 2013 às 00:49)

GabKoost disse:


> Curiosamente, perguntei a varias pessoas e ninguem sentiu nada. Andava por Gmr a esta hora e nem o som ouvi. So o meu pai disse que os cães ladraram muito por volta desta hora..



Boa noite Caro GabKoost , é verdade que na rua (GMR ou BRG) muito pessoal não deu conta de nada!!! 

Mas em casa em ambiente minimamente silencioso e atendendo ao fato de não passar nenhuma aeronave a baixa altitude, nenhum camião TIR na rua naquele momento e ouvir o que ouvi fiquei logo com o palpite de algo relacionado com um seismo.

Foi muito curto (2s) como evento mas intenso em termos de ruído (Poderoso mesmo!!!) Nunca ouvi tal coisa (inédito para mim o que me chamou ainda mais a atenção).

Abraço


----------



## fablept (15 Fev 2013 às 02:27)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> É verdade o nosso fiel 4 patas é o primeiro a sentir algo e dar alerta e muitas das vezes não ligamos a isso.



Os cães podem sentir/ouvir a chegada da onda P que é mais rápida que a onda S. O que a maioria das pessoas sentiram/ouviram nesse sismo foi a onda S (onda secundária)..

Existem alguns sistemas de aviso de sismos que funcionam à base da chegada da onda P, alguns sismometros registam uma onda P de grande magnitude numa cidade, dispara-se um alarme/aviso a avisar um alerta de sismo..e dependendo da distancia do epicentro do sismo, conseguem-se avisar a população com alguns segundos preciosos antes da chegada da onda S e de superficie que são as mais destrutivas. Claro que este sistema só tem utilidade se a população tiver a alguma distância do epicentro do sismo, pois se tiverem junto do epicentro, a diferença de tempo entre a onda P e a onda S é muito pequena. 

Se aplicassem esse sistema em PT, um sismo c/ profundidade 50km na zona de Gorringe (~220km de Sagres), a onda P podia ser detectada em Sagres cerca de 20 segundos antes da chegada da onda S. Mas existem sismometros instalados na zona de Gorringe..


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2013 às 15:37)

fablept disse:


> Os cães podem sentir/ouvir a chegada da onda P que é mais rápida que a onda S. O que a maioria das pessoas sentiram/ouviram nesse sismo foi a onda S (onda secundária)..
> 
> Existem alguns sistemas de aviso de sismos que funcionam à base da chegada da onda P, alguns sismometros registam uma onda P de grande magnitude numa cidade, dispara-se um alarme/aviso a avisar um alerta de sismo..e dependendo da distancia do epicentro do sismo, conseguem-se avisar a população com alguns segundos preciosos antes da chegada da onda S e de superficie que são as mais destrutivas. Claro que este sistema só tem utilidade se a população tiver a alguma distância do epicentro do sismo, pois se tiverem junto do epicentro, a diferença de tempo entre a onda P e a onda S é muito pequena.
> 
> Se aplicassem esse sistema em PT, um sismo c/ profundidade 50km na zona de Gorringe (~220km de Sagres), a onda P podia ser detectada em Sagres cerca de 20 segundos antes da chegada da onda S. Mas existem sismometros instalados na zona de Gorringe..




Em tempos criei um tópico para discutir esse assunto que sempre achei interessante e estranhar nunca se falar disso em Portugal.
Como percebes mais destas coisas que eu, passa por lá, pode ser que tenhas algo a acrescentar ou corrigir:

 Alerta precoce de sismos em Portugal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2013 às 07:01)

a  terra voltou a tremer esta madrugada estava a trabalhar e foi acima de tudo bem audivel! foi por volta  das 04:30 da manha! local:Valongo


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

Só possível de sentir numa madrugada de perfeito silêncio...

1,4 a NE Valongo, 2013-02-16 04:16 Lat 41,20; Long -8,45; Profundidade - 6km


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2013 às 14:11)

sim foi o caso... foi acima de tudo audivel demorou cerca de 3 segundos..


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2013 às 21:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sim foi o caso... foi acima de tudo audivel demorou cerca de 3 segundos..



magnitude 1.4 não é duvidar cada um é diferente mas nem sequer é dado como sentido é uma replica do de ontem


----------



## Azor (18 Fev 2013 às 01:58)

> Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 17-02-2013 05:17**





> Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores
> 17-02-2013 05:17
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-02-2013 pelas 05:17 (hora local) foi registado nasestações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Norte-Noroeste de Pilar (S. Miguel). Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução
> da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores



http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/


----------



## Stinger (19 Fev 2013 às 04:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a  terra voltou a tremer esta madrugada estava a trabalhar e foi acima de tudo bem audivel! foi por volta  das 04:30 da manha! local:Valongo



Secalhar o sismo de paredes veio colocar pressoes noutras pequenas falhas , e talvez se estejam a ajustar conforme a pressao talvez


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Alguem tem o mapa geologico maior e melhor qualidade


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 09:22)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente *
> 26-03-2013
> 03:44
> 
> ...


IPMA


----------



## Azor (5 Abr 2013 às 02:43)

Sismo sentido em 3 ilhas dos Açores (Faial, Pico e São Jorge)



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 05-04-2013 01:11
> 2013-04-05 01:11:42
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 05-04-2013 pelas 01:11 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Norte dos Cedros (Faial).
> 
> ...


----------



## Aero (5 Abr 2013 às 03:32)

http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx

foi bem sentido, aqui na Horta, terá durado cerca de 7-10s, eu estava no sofá, e não distingui bem o inicio por me estar a mexer, so quando abanou mesmo forte, o que terá durado uns bons 4s. Deu para o susto e para a adrenalina.

O epicentro foi numa zona onde não costumam haver sismos, aliás nos ultimos tempos tem havido alguns epicentros entre o Pico e o Faial, quando o normal é serem claramente nos rifts


----------



## Afgdr (5 Abr 2013 às 13:05)

Foram emitidos dois comunicados sismológicos referentes ao sismo que ocorreu hoje e que foi sentido nas Ilhas do Faial, Pico e São Jorge.





> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 62/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e S. Jorge O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01h11 (hora local), do dia 05 de Abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 11 km a NE de Salão, ilha do Faial. De acordo com a informação preliminar disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha do Faial. O evento foi ainda sentido na ilha de S. Jorge. O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.







> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 63/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, S. Jorge e Pico (nova informação) O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01h11 (hora local ) do dia 05 de Abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 11 km a NE de Salão, ilha do Faial. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha do Faial. O evento foi ainda sentido nas ilhas de S. Jorge e Pico. O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2013 às 15:41)

Parece que houve um sismo em Leiria hoje...


----------



## Pisfip (6 Abr 2013 às 16:03)

É verdade, foi bastante sentido na cidade! 
Sismo de 3.1 não é muito comum, não.


----------



## romeupaz (6 Abr 2013 às 17:59)

Este senti-o eu e muitos outros


```
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-04-2013 pelas 13:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Noroeste de Leiria. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na zona epicentral. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).
```


```
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-04-2013 pelas 13:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Noroeste de Leiria.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).
```


----------



## wysiwyg (6 Abr 2013 às 18:03)

Agreste disse:


> Parece que houve um sismo em Leiria hoje...



Sim. Pelas 13.40. Eu estava a almoçar nos Marinheiros (Marrazes), a cerca de 5,5 km do epicentro e senti-o (e ouvi-o).  Das 4 pessoas à mesa, porém, apenas dois de nós o sentiram. Foi uma coisa ligeira que não durou mais que 4 ou 5 segundos. O tempo suficiente para eu olhar para a minha esposa (e ela para mim) e perguntarmos, quase em simultâneo: "o que é isto, um tremor de terra?". Os nossos companheiros de almoço, porém, olharam para nós como se fossemos loucos, perguntando, "o que foi? o que é que se passa convosco?".


----------



## PedroMAR (30 Abr 2013 às 08:09)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-04-2013 06:25

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 30-04-2013 pelas 06:25 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de
magnitude 5.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Norte-Noroeste dos
Ilhéus das Formigas (S. Miguel).
Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais
ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (escala de Mercalli modificada) concelho da
Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel e intensidade III na ilha Terceira.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção
Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## PedroMAR (30 Abr 2013 às 08:39)

*COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 03/2013*                        30/04/2013 07:13h

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que,
segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às
06h25 (hora local ) do dia 30 de Abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 5,9 (Richter) e
epicentro a cerca de 34 km a SE da ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com
intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha de S. Miguel. O evento foi
ainda sentido nas ilhas de Santa Maria com intensidade V e na ilha Terceira.

O sismo principal está a ser seguido por várias réplicas, duas das quais sentidas com menor
intensidade em S. Miguel.

O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados
caso necessário.


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2013 às 08:45)

Costumo receber as notificações de sismos por e-mail através do EMSC

cá fica:

*EMSC earthquake notification
*
*Magnitude 5.8 30/04/2013 06:25 AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

        These parameters are preliminary and subject to revisions.
        For updates, please consult: http://www.emsc-csem.org


A magnitude 5.8 earthquake has occurred AZORES ISLANDS REGION at:
37.49N  24.97W *Depth  2km *30/04/2013 at 06:25:22 (Universal Time)

Earthquake location with respect to nearby cities:

        1625 km W  Casablanca (pop 3144909, local time 06:25:22.0 2013-04-30)
        68 km SE Ponta delgada (pop 20056, local time 06:25:22.0 2013-04-30)
        47 km SE Vila franca do campo (pop 5035, local time 06:25:22.0 2013-04-30)
        1285 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna (pop 139928, local time 07:25:22.0 2013-04-30)


Segundo o EMSC, profundidade de 2 km, muito à superfície...


----------



## PedroMAR (30 Abr 2013 às 09:00)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-04-2013 06:29

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 30-04-2013 pelas 06:29 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de
magnitude 4.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Norte-Noroeste dos
Ilhéus das Formigas (S. Miguel).

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais
ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas
regiões de Povoação e Vila Franca e intensidade III na região da Lagoa, ilha de S. Miguel.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção
Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Turlu (30 Abr 2013 às 10:07)

Vivo na costa Sul da Ilha Terceira e senti o sismo. A sensação era a de um camião carregado a passar em grande velocidade.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Abr 2013 às 10:11)

O Sismo registado no sismógrafo do nosso membro Fablept


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2013 às 10:19)

E continuam com menor intensidade.






Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


SIC Notícias, parece que não houve danos.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/rKlui25LJrKrGQz3jSRa"]Sismo nos AÃ§ores sem estragos ou vÃ*timas - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

Este foi forte.
Senti a minha cama dançando. Acordei por causa disso.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 12:10)

> M 5.8 - AZORES ISLANDS REGION - 2013-04-30 06:25:22 UTC





> Magnitude - Mw 5.8
> Region: AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> Date time: 2013-04-30 06:25:22.0 UTC
> Location: 37.49 N ; 24.97 W
> ...



http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=314877#.UX9nk-ZSdyQ.facebook


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2013 às 14:09)

Desta ninguem estava à espera, o último sismo desta magnitude nos Açores foi em 2007 (link), nos Ilheus das Formigas..agora na Fossa da Povoação, tão perto da costa

Não senti o sismo, estava mesmo ferrado no sono..

O registo do sismo de 5.9 ficou completamente saturado pelo limite de 16bits do software. Fica aqui a sequência dos três primeiros sismos, 5.9, 4.5, 3.7..






Felizmente não provocou danos, mas o sismo ocorreu apenas a 2km de profundidade.

Continuo a registar algumas réplicas, mas nada de especial..


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2013 às 14:48)

Ui... Este foi forte , Felizmente não há vitimas a lamentar, se o epicentro tivesse sido mais perto de São Miguel as consequências podiam ter sido muito más.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 15:08)

MSantos disse:


> Ui... Este foi forte , Felizmente não há vitimas a lamentar, se o epicentro tivesse sido mais perto de São Miguel as consequências podiam ter sido muito más.



Especialistas dizem que se tivesse sido um pouco mais proximo da costa micaelense, que as consequências seriam a repetição do 9 de Julho de 98.

Há ilhas que são mais propensas que do outras ao que se refere à sismicidade e ao vulcanismo. Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Terceira e S. Miguel sempre foram de todas as ilhas, as mais activas a este nível. Principalmente S. Miguel que desde sempre foi a ilha mais massacrada de todas.

Basta dizer que desde que S. Miguel foi povoado, há registo de 5 ou 6 erupções vulcânicas em terra, fora as que eclodiram no mar perto da costa, o que de facto é muito para o dado tempo cronológico em questão. E isto claro para não falarmos nos sismos que todos os dias acontecem, uns são mais sentidos (como foi este o caso) e outros não.

Foi apenas uma libertação de energia na micro placa dos Açores. Felizmente que a história não se vestiu de negro desta vez. Sei que dei por mim ás 6 da manhã com a minha cama no break dance e por isso acordei


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 16:03)

> Terra já tremeu 26 vezes desde as seis da manhã
> 
> Abalo mais forte sentiu-se às 06h25 da manhã, em Povoação, ilha de São Miguel, e teve uma magnitude de 5,9 na escala de Richter. Foi o maior dos últimos tempos
> O sismo que atingiu esta madrugada a zona de Povoação, na ilha açoriana de São Miguel, teve uma magnitude de 5,9 na escala de Ritcher, sendo assim o mais forte dos últimos tempos.
> ...



http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3193193


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 16:14)

Grande serviço público português! Já perdi a conta das vezes dos erros que fazem quando se referem à RAA.
Vão me desculpar mas isto não são gralhas!
No grupo ocidental não há actividade sísmica. A ilha de S. Miguel não é a ilha das Flores!
Mentem com quantos dentes têm na boca! 
Isto é mais uma ofensa ao povo açoriano, depois de tantas outras a que já nos habituaram. E ainda dizem-se jornalistas...eu como açoriano sinto muito envergonhado por tal! É o que faz sermos 9 ilhas. Se fossemos só apenas 1, ou 2, já toda a gente sabia tudo. Enfim!
Já enviei e-mail à RTP 1






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2013 às 16:45)

Azor disse:


> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3193193



Sentir sismos de magnitude 2 a aquela distância, acho muito pouco provável..acho que queriam dizer que à hora da notícia tinham sido registados mais de 25 réplicas.

@Azor, confundiram Ponta Delgada de S.Miguel, com Ponta Delgada das Flores, só pode!! Acho que fui o único nesta ilha que não sentiu o sismo

O número de réplicas >Ml2.0 tem vindo a diminuir progressivamente, provavelmente há muitas mais réplicas menores que <2.0, mas essa informação já não chega a nós. Registei mais de 18 sismos.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 16:50)

fablept disse:


> Sentir sismos de magnitude 2 a aquela distância, acho muito pouco provável..acho que queriam dizer que à hora da notícia tinham sido registados mais de 25 réplicas.
> 
> @Azor, confundiram Ponta Delgada de S.Miguel, com Ponta Delgada das Flores, só pode!! Acho que fui o único nesta ilha que não sentiu o sismo
> 
> O número de réplicas >Ml2.0 tem vindo a diminuir progressivamente, provavelmente há muitas mais menores que <2.0, mas essa informação já não chega a nós.



Não sentiste?
Sono pesado 
Senti tudo. Portas, janelas, camas, armários tudo aos safanões.
Minha mãe acordou às 6 h da manhã e por coincidência ela diz que estranhou o amanhecer, porque estranhou tudo calmo. Calmo até demais. 

Nem os pássaros cantavam, nem cães fazendo barulho, nem vento, nada. Ela até disse que estava um silêncio arrepiante, e que adivinhava abalos. Meio dito meio certo, 3 minutos depois veio o abalo. Parece que os animais estavam pressentindo alguma coisa.

Em relação ao erro, se ainda fosse o primeiro eu até que levava isso na brincadeira, mas o problema é que são erros atrás de erros.
Se as relações tivessem sido mais fortes com os Açores, como aquela que os Açores têm com os E.U.A. e Canadá, acredito que estas coisas já não aconteceriam.

É ir levando isto na brincadeira porque de outra forma seria impossível!


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 17:08)

Abalo de hoje teve 38 réplicas até às 13:16






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




> O sismo que se fez sentir esta terça-feira às 6:25 (07:25 em Lisboa) nos Açores teve 38 réplicas até às 13:16 , segundo informação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível no sítio da internet do IPMA, a primeira réplica registou-se às 06:29 com uma magnitude de 4,5 na escala de Richter, correspondendo à réplica mais forte.
> 
> ...




http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/abalo-de-hoje-teve-38-replicas-ate-as-13-16


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 17:11)

fablept disse:


> Sentir sismos de magnitude 2 a aquela distância, acho muito pouco provável..acho que queriam dizer que à hora da notícia tinham sido registados mais de 25 réplicas.
> 
> @Azor, confundiram Ponta Delgada de S.Miguel, com Ponta Delgada das Flores, só pode!! Acho que fui o único nesta ilha que não sentiu o sismo



Fablet, eu só lamento profundamente que jornalistas de profissão, tenham dado a notícia do sismo à procura da tragédia quando ela não existiu, como que…. com “pena” de nada ter acontecido.  Podia ter acontecido, sim, bastava o epicentro ter sido mais perto, mas não foi. 
Há “todos os dias” sismos nos Açores. 

Os Açores não são apenas tragédias, Portugal não é apenas Lisboa. Mas infelizmente, o Jornalismo centralizou-se na forma centralizada de olhar o mundo, para o centro, o seu "umbigo" Lisboa. E já agora os amigos da RTP que aprendam a geografia correta do arquipélago, como os açorianos são obrigados a aprender a vossa quando ingressam no ensino escolar.
Tenho dito!


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

@Azor

Sendo sincero, a única vez que acordei durante a noite foi por causa de uma melga 

Leva-se na brincadeira, mas um sismo destes mais na zona do Banco Grande Norte ou Fossa Hirondelle podia ter tido consequências graves. Então da maneira que algumas zonas ainda estão todas empapadas da chuva dos últimos meses, poderia ter ocorrido facilmente algumas derrocadas.

Desde 2004 que este foi o terceiro sismo de maior magnitude nas redondezas dos Açores, tivemos em 2007 um de 6.2 e outro de 6.0, mas não tiveram um epicentro tão perto da costa como este. 

Isso da comunicação social tambem concordo contigo, mas vou-me rir se logo a RTP-A abre o telejornal com uma notícia da treta (daquelas...) para aguentar os telespectadores por mais um bocado na RTP-A à espera da notícia deste sismo.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 18:10)

fablept disse:


> @Azor
> 
> Sendo sincero, a única vez que acordei durante a noite foi por causa de uma melga
> 
> ...




Melgas são super irritantes, e então essas americanas de pernas longas que andam por aí, são mesmo para não dormir. Mas se tivesse sido mais perto da costa de certeza que acordavas. 

Ainda bem que não houve danos físicos ou materiais.

S. Miguel está rodeada por grandes fossas tectónicas, se não é de Oeste é de Sul, Norte ou Sudeste.

A zona Leste e Oeste da ilha são as zonas mais críticas. 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2013 às 18:12)

Azor disse:


> Mentem com quantos dentes têm na boca!
> Isto é mais uma ofensa ao povo açoriano, depois de tantas outras a que já nos habituaram. E ainda dizem-se jornalistas...eu como açoriano sinto muito envergonhado por tal! É o que faz sermos 9 ilhas. Se fossemos só apenas 1, ou 2, já toda a gente sabia tudo. Enfim!
> Já enviei e-mail à RTP 1



O erro foi só do grafismo, a locutora disse tudo correctamente. E poucos minutos depois já estava corrigido. 
Demasiada agitação para tão pouco, parece que há gente imaculada que nunca comete erros. 




fablept disse:


> Acho que fui o único nesta ilha que não sentiu o sismo



Irónico hehehe. Passei o dia a olhar para o site do teu sismómetro.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 18:21)

Vince disse:


> O erro foi só do grafismo, a locutora disse tudo correctamente. E poucos minutos depois já estava corrigido.
> Demasiada agitação para tão pouco, parece que há gente imaculada que nunca comete erros.



Amigo Vince desculpe, mas há erros que não se admitem. Ainda por cima erros básicos de geografia. O epicentro do sismo localizou-se a cerca de 30 km a Norte-Noroeste dos Ilhéus das Formigas, em São Miguel.

Foi bastante intenso e sentido pela população, tanto que chegou a Santa Maria e à Terceira. Mas confundirem S. Miguel com Flores, desculpem mas não há qualquer desculpa para este erro, uma vez que a informação emitida pelo IPMA, (e até descrita em mapa) é emitida nos minutos imediatos ao sismo para todos os órgãos de comunicação social regionais e nacionais. Se isto não é um erro grave, então não sei o que é.

De momento continuam as réplicas.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2013 às 18:30)

As réplicas continuam:



> Arquipélago dos Açores (Data de atualização 2013-04-30 16:51)
> Data(TU) Lat. Lon. Prof. Mag. Ref. Grau Local
> 2013-04-30 16:51 37,52 -24,78 5 2,3 Fossa da Povoação --- ---
> 2013-04-30 16:30 37,53 -24,79 9 2,6 Fossa da Povoação --- ---
> ...



É de se esperarem mais réplicas nas próximas horas/dias.


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2013 às 10:55)

Em 24 horas foi assim (das 6z às 6z), apenas magnitude >=2


----------



## mcpa (2 Mai 2013 às 02:13)

fablept disse:


> Acho que fui o único nesta ilha que não sentiu o sismo



Não foste o único... Eu também não senti nada...


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2013 às 15:00)

mcpa disse:


> Não foste o único... Eu também não senti nada...



Fomos dos poucos que não sentiram nada! Conheço quem sentiu na Terceira, e nós que estamos muito mais perto do sismo, não sentimos nada.



			
				Vince disse:
			
		

> Irónico hehehe. Passei o dia a olhar para o site do teu sismómetro.



Irónico é dizer pouco

Devido ao limite do software de 16bits, apenas registei cerca de 1/10 do sismo, a réplica de 4.7 tb saturou na onda S, para ter a noção do registo do sismo 5.9 no meu plot, tem que se fazer copy/paste 10x o registo que obti.

Este é o registo na estação CMLA, dá para ter a noção da diferença descomunal entre o sismo de 5.9 e a réplica de 4.7:





Fonte: IDA

O que a maioria das pessoas sentiram foram os movimentos mais fortes da onda S, em que os picos máximos tiveram uma duração de cerca de 8s.



Acabei de registar um sismo de Ml3.1 na mesma zona.. com uma profundidade de 1km.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=315170


----------



## Azor (2 Mai 2013 às 17:21)

fablept disse:


> Fomos dos poucos que não sentiram nada! Conheço quem sentiu na Terceira, e nós que estamos muito mais perto do sismo, não sentimos nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Não sei como não sentiram nada 

As previsões é para a continuação das réplicas, se bem que elas agora parece que andam mais espaçadas, o que pode vir a ser mau.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mai 2013 às 23:33)

Azor disse:


> Não sei como não sentiram nada
> 
> As previsões é para a continuação das réplicas, se bem que elas agora parece que andam mais espaçadas, o que pode vir a ser mau.



Porquê?


----------



## Azor (4 Mai 2013 às 02:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Porquê?



Se a energia migrar para outras zonas mais próximas da costa da ilha, fora da sua zona epicentral os abalos podem ser mais sentidos em terra.

E as réplicas sucedem-se...


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mai 2013 às 20:48)

Não é a energia é a tensão acomulada do sismo sobre as restante falhas mais comuns nas falhas de cisalhamento


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2013 às 09:26)

Notícia de Sismo *4.3 *na Madeira ocorrido hoje:












 Último terremoto  








http://www.geo.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do


Magnitude	mb 4.3
Region	*MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time	2013-05-12 05:53:19.0 UTC
Location	33.04 N ; 16.73 W
Depth	40 km
Distances	734 km NW of Laâyoune / El Aaiún, Western Sahara / pop: 188,084 / local time: 05:53:19.0 2013-05-12 
47 km N of Funchal / pop: 100,847 / local time: 06:53:00.0 2013-05-12 
30 km NE of Santana, Portugal / pop: 8,804 / local time: 06:53:19.0 2013-05-12 

Source parameters not yet reviewed by a seismologist

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=316562

Ainda não consta nada no site do IPMA....


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2013 às 16:39)

A magnitude desse sismo é de 3.0 (IPMA).


----------



## Zapiao (12 Mai 2013 às 23:45)

Nunca tinha ouvido um sismo na Madeira


----------



## CptRena (13 Jun 2013 às 14:33)

Sismo esta manhã na região de Ponte de Lima

Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
2013-06-13 07:58 	41,76 	-8,51 	19 	2,8 	E Ponte de Lima 	III	Ponte de Lima


----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2013 às 15:06)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 13-06-2013 08:58

2013-06-13 08:58:00

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-06-2013 pelas 08:58 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Este de Ponte de Lima. 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Ponte de Lima. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2013 às 20:01)

Senti um sismo há cerca de 20 minutos foi um abalo bem sentido, só esperei pela confirmação no EMSC:

Magnitude	ML 3.8
Region	WEST OF GIBRALTAR
Date time	2013-06-21 18:40:11.0 UTC
Location	36.32 N ; 8.08 W
Depth	6 km
Distances	280 km NW of Rabat, Morocco / pop: 1,655,753 / local time: 18:40:11.0 2013-06-21
78 km S of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,355 / local time: 19:40:11.0 2013-06-21 

Fonte: EMSC



> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 21-06-2013 19:40*
> 2013-06-21 19:40:00
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-06-2013 pelas 19:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3,8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 75 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro.
> 
> ...



*Registo do sismo em Manteigas*:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2013 às 20:59)

Sim, também já está na página de sismologia do IPMA ainda em estado de confirmação, mas marcado como sentido.


----------



## fablept (21 Jun 2013 às 21:58)

@SpiderVV

Actualizei este tópico com mais estações sísmicas, incluindo uma estação no Algarve, que registou muito bem esse sismo, link directo:
http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/MORF.active.gif


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2013 às 22:25)

fablept disse:


> @SpiderVV
> 
> Actualizei este tópico com mais estações sísmicas, incluindo uma estação no Algarve, que registou muito bem esse sismo, link directo:
> http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/MORF.active.gif



Ainda não tinha visto este tópico, muito interessante .


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2013 às 22:41)

fablept disse:


> @SpiderVV
> 
> Actualizei este tópico com mais estações sísmicas, incluindo uma estação no Algarve, que registou muito bem esse sismo, link directo:
> http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/MORF.active.gif



Essa estação fica aonde fablept?

Estranho, o EMSC actualizou a informação do sismo e coloca-o a 57 kms a Sul de Faro e com uma profundidade de 30 km, já o IPMA coloca-o a apenas 4 kms de profundidade. Diria, pelo abalo e pela distância do sismo, é bem capaz de os 4 kms do IPMA estarem mais correctos.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jun 2013 às 00:27)

Não dei por nada, estava em trabalho agrícola nos arredores de Faro. Não notei nenhum comportamento estranho nos animais.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jun 2013 às 01:12)

Tentativa de não dar cabo do tópico...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2013 às 13:22)

A TVI24 nem sabe meter as horas correctas do sismo, o sismo ocorreu às 19h40m e não às 18h40m, ao menos tinham colocado hora (UTC).


----------



## fablept (22 Jun 2013 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A TVI24 nem sabe meter as horas correctas do sismo, o sismo ocorreu às 19h40m e não às 18h40m, ao menos tinham colocado hora (UTC).



A hora em sismologia em qualquer parte do mundo é sempre dada em UTC, bem que podiam ter visto nos sites de especialidade a sigla "UTC".

Mas acho que o erro mais grave, são mesmo os 6 metros de profundidade! 






algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa estação fica aonde fablept?



A estação pertence ao Instituto D. Luiz e fica localizada para os lados de Marmelete (Monchique).

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=+	37...002,-8.599892&sspn=0.077835,0.154324&t=m&z=15


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jun 2013 às 16:46)

é o rigor da informação , o publico na secção ciencia até mete medo com traduções mal feitas e brasileirismo com elecrton e assim


----------



## fablept (26 Jun 2013 às 22:10)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 26-06-2013 20:55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=323602


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Jun 2013 às 10:25)

Não são importantes, mas neste mês a coisa mexeu um bocadinho ...

Os ultimos 3 foram ouvidos.

27-06-2013 00:55	38,80	-7,91	13	1,0	NE Arraiolos
22-06-2013 04:46	38,79	-7,95	3	1,2	NE Arraiolos
17-06-2013 21:20	38,80	-7,98	2	1,8	NE Arraiolos
07-06-2013 04:42	38,79	-7,97	7	0,6	NE Arraiolos


----------



## fablept (27 Jun 2013 às 23:36)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Não são importantes, mas neste mês a coisa mexeu um bocadinho ...
> 
> Os ultimos 3 foram ouvidos.
> 
> ...




Sentiste algum desses? Já deves ter uma colecção de sismos sentidos aí em Arraiolos..


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

fablept disse:


> Sentiste algum desses? Já deves ter uma colecção de sismos sentidos aí em Arraiolos..



Destes, nenhum sentido, agora ouvidos, destes e de outros, assim já para umas boas dezenas mas mesmo muitas !


----------



## fablept (7 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

Uma noite de alguma actividade perto da ilha Terceira:








> 2013-07-07 07:07:36		3.1 ML	SE Terceira
> 2013-07-07 07:06:10		3.2 ML	SE Terceira
> 2013-07-07 06:17:33		2.2 ML	SE Terceira
> 2013-07-07 06:16:26	2.2 ML	ESE Terceira
> ...



Alem destes sismos confirmados, houve no mínimo mais 3 sismos <M2.0 às 03:56, 03:57 e possivelmente às 03:58. Alguns sismos tiveram uma profundidade de 46km, 36km..o que é muito raro acontecer nos Açores, a maioria dos sismos tem uma profundidade <15km.


----------



## AzoreanShark (8 Jul 2013 às 02:06)

Parece que abrandou o ritmo.

Onde viste esta profundidade?


----------



## fablept (8 Jul 2013 às 16:30)

jpmcouto disse:


> Parece que abrandou o ritmo.
> 
> Onde viste esta profundidade?



Vi a profundidade no site IPMA, mas quase de certeza que os dados que estavam naquela altura eram automáticos, pois durante o dia de ontem os dados foram actualizados e essas profundidades desapareceram. 
Hoje houve outro sismo de M2.9 na mesma zona. De vez em quando existe alguma actividade sísmica na zona Castromar (mas apenas um sismo ou outro), no mês passado o BJCastro tambem tremilocou um pouco mais e acalmou, na semana passada houve >3 sismos numa só noite na zona Fogo-Congro e no dia a seguir tudo voltou ao normal. 

O que eu noto é que há temporadas que não se passa nada de especial em termos sísmicos e outras temporadas em que os sismos aparecem como "pipocas".

Outra coisa curiosa que achei dos sismos de maior magnitude junto à zona Castromar (SE Terceira), foi a sua baixa frequência (Hz).


----------



## fablept (20 Jul 2013 às 05:01)

Depois da actividade a SE da Terceira, à uns dias atrás houve alguma actividade a SE de S.Miguel..ao que parece a actividade acalmou (em 24h, no mínimo vi 7 sismos)..nas últimas 24horas a actividade sísmica nos Açores parece estar mais centrada para a Fossa Hirondelle e a Oeste do Faial.

Num dos sismos que registei a SE de S.Miguel (Sul da R.Quente), foi um registo de alta frequência (8~11Hz).

A actividade sísmica nos Açores (>M2), costuma andar sempre pela Fossa Hirondelle, Fossa Glória, Oeste do Faial, Crista Média Atlântica, mas no último mês tem havido noutras zonas que são menos comuns haver sismos com mais frequência. Anteontem a RTP/Açores entrevistou o Dr. João Luís Gaspar do CVARG/CIVISA sobre esta situação.

(Segunda notícia, a partir do minuto ~2)
http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e123792/telejornal-acores


----------



## Afgdr (23 Jul 2013 às 01:38)

Foram emitidos dois comunicados relativos ao sismo que ocorreu na madrugada de domingo (21/07/2013). Foi um sismo de magnitude 3,6 na Escala de Richter.
















> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 04/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 02:19 horas (hora local = hora UTC-1) do dia 21 de julho, foi registado um evento com magnitude 3.3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 8 km a N de Santo António, ilha do Pico. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido nas ilhas do Pico e do Faial.






> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 05/2013*
> 
> Na sequência do Comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 02h19 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de julho, foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 10 km a N de Santo António, ilha do Pico. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha do Pico. O evento foi ainda sentido na ilha do Faial.


----------



## fablept (13 Ago 2013 às 04:24)

Sismo de Mw 5.4 a cerca de 650km Sudoeste dos Açores.


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2013 às 20:53)

IPMA FAIL



> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 13-08-2013 00:03
> 2013-08-13 00:03:10
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-08-2013 pelas 00:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 5.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 620 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Lajedo (Flores).



Em que é que ficamos!? É no Continente ou é no Arquipélago


----------



## fablept (16 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

CptRena disse:


> IPMA FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> Em que é que ficamos!? É no Continente ou é no Arquipélago



O comunicado refere que o sismo foi de magnitude considerável ao ponto de ser registado na rede sísmica no continente. 

Nesse dia houve diversos sismos de magnitude superior a 6 no mundo inteiro.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Ago 2013 às 19:20)

exacto o sismo deu-se na crista mas foi revistado nos equipamentos do continente


----------



## CptRena (17 Ago 2013 às 00:44)

Já estou esclarecido. Obrigado


----------



## fablept (27 Ago 2013 às 04:09)

Acabei de registar um sismo de magnitude considerável nos Açores, magnitude  entre 4 e 5, pela actividade que tem havido a N da Crista Média Atlantica nos últimos dias, quase de certeza que será por aí.

Edit: continuo a achar que foi um pouco superior a magnitude 4, mas o EMSC-CSEM (IPMA) dá como M3.9 um pouco a sul dos Açores na Crista Média Atlântica.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=331686


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2013 às 04:20)

> 2013-09-01 00:50	38,94	-8,79	18	2,8	SE Benavente	III



Senti este! Mas muito ligeiramente, foi como se fosse uma tontura, o que me chamou a atenção foi um leve ruído que calculei logo que fosse um sismo. 

Estava no piso térreo da minha casa em Santo Estêvão com mais 3 pessoas e todas sentiram/ouviram o sismo.


----------



## fablept (1 Set 2013 às 04:39)

MSantos disse:


> Senti este! Mas muito ligeiramente, foi como se fosse um tontura, o que me chamou a atenção foi um leve ruído que calculei logo que fosse um sismo.
> 
> Estava no piso térreo da minha casa em Santo Estêvão com mais 3 pessoas e todas sentiram/ouviram o sismo.



Fica aqui a localização e registo do sismo numa estação sísmica localizada em Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2013 às 12:49)

fablept disse:


> Fica aqui a localização e registo do sismo numa estação sísmica localizada em Lisboa.



Obrigado pelas informações. 

Pegando nas coordenadas do sismo fornecidas no site do IPMA o epicentro foi a cerca de 9km do local onde o senti/ouvi, nunca tinha estado tão perto do epicentro de um sismo sentido e foi a primeira vez que ouvi claramente o som provocado por um sismo.

Este foi o 4º sismo que senti, todos os que senti foram de fraca intensidade.


----------



## fablept (4 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Sismo de Ml2.7 registado em S.Miguel, muito provavelmente sentido nas zonas próximas do epicentro (Nordeste). Eu não o senti.

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=332990#summary

É muito raro haver sismos naquela localização, isto se o epicentro for confirmado.

Ps. Estou com o sismometro offline hoje/amanhã.


----------



## fablept (4 Set 2013 às 23:54)

O epicentro foi corrigido e afinal o sismo foi na Povoação. Às 21:04 minutos houve outro sismo de Ml1.5 um pouco mais a sul, que segundo o CVARG tb foi sentido.








> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 04-09-2013 20:31
> 2013-09-04 20:31:00
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 04-09-2013 pelas 20:31 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de N.Sra dos Remédios (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...



Edit: Mais um sismo sentido com magnitude de Ml1.3 na Povoação às 23:21.

Edit2:
Ao que parece não é só um sismo ou outro, segundo o AcorianoOriental, já se registaram mais de 30 "réplicas". Geralmente um sismo de fraca magnitude (Ml2.7) não origina assim tantas réplicas, a maioria dos sismos <3 nem origina réplicas..talvez seja um enxame sísmico?



> Os eventos têm tido epicentro ao longo de um alinhamento que se estende entre a Vila da Povoação e sul da Ribeira Quente
> 
> Fonte:CVARG






> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informou que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 20h31 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e epicentro na Vila da Povoação, ilha São Miguel.
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no concelho da Povoação. Após este evento foram já registadas cerca de 30 réplicas, uma das quais, às 21h03, foi sentida com fraca intensidade na Povoação.
> ...


----------



## fablept (15 Set 2013 às 17:47)

Sismo de Ml2.1 sentido hoje às 10.25h em S.Miguel (Açores).

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=334325
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp

O epicentro foi entre a Lagoa do Fogo e a Lagoa do Congro, com uma profundidade de 1km.

Foi sentido na Vila Franca do Campo (+- 3km do epicentro do sismo) com uma intensidade máxima de III na escala de Mercalli (IPMA e CVARG). Todos os meses ocorrem sismos <2.0 na zona do Fogo-Congro, mas a última vez que houve um sismo sentido nesta zona, foi mais ou menos em Dezembro do ano passado.

Curioso é que o sismo ocorreu cerca de uma semana depois dos sismos sentidos na Povoação/R.Quente (+- 15 km de distância).

Registo do sismo e duas possíveis réplicas (<Ml1.5) na estação sísmica CMLA - IDA (+- 7km).







Consulta do sismo na estação sísmica CMLA


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Set 2013 às 22:35)

Tenho pena de não ter sentido e estava na encosta do Vulcão Do Fogo, ponto não muito distante. Não sei se haverá grande interação entre estes eventos, mas porque achas interessante?


----------



## fablept (16 Set 2013 às 14:22)

jpmcouto disse:


> Tenho pena de não ter sentido e estava na encosta do Vulcão Do Fogo, ponto não muito distante. Não sei se haverá grande interação entre estes eventos, mas porque achas interessante?


Quem olha para as tabelas de sismos todos os dias e não vê nenhuma actividade relevante em S.Miguel durante meses a fio e de repente em duas semanas 3 sismos sentidos na Povoação/Ri.Quente e agora um na Vila Franca..chama sempre atenção


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Set 2013 às 17:12)

Ora, cá foi mais um:

2013-09-24 09:52 38,82 -8,04 19 *2,7* NW Arraiolos *III/IV Arraiolos *
Eu não estava presente !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2013 às 11:35)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 25-09-2013 07:40
> 2013-09-25 07:40:00
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 25-09-2013 pelas 07:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da rede sísmica do arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 45 km a norte-noroeste dos cedros (Faial).
> 
> ...



IPMA

Registo sísmico do evento sentido na ilha do Faial, as 07:40:





IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2013 às 21:08)

Podiam aplicar um filtro passa alto a 1Hz para endireitar esses registos 

Localização e distância das ilhas mais próximas do epicentro do sismo.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2013 às 15:17)

Foi sentido um sismo de magnitude 0,3 na escala de Richter na freguesia da Ribeirinha, na Ribeira Grande. Acho estranho um sismo desta magnitude ter sido sentido. Isto é possível? 














> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 09/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 03:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 28 de Setembro, foi registado um evento de baixa magnitude com epicentro na Ribeirinha, concelho da Ribeira Grande, ilha de S. Miguel. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha. O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## fablept (28 Set 2013 às 15:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Foi sentido um sismo de magnitude 0,3 na escala de Richter na freguesia da Ribeirinha, na Ribeira Grande. Acho estranho um sismo desta magnitude ter sido sentido. Isto é possível?



Sendo sincero, estou a pensar no mesmo. Pode ser que a magnitude ainda seja automática e não foi corrigida. Tb pensei que o sismo tivesse ocorrido numa profundidade muito superficial, do tipo <1km de profundidade, mas segundo o CVARG ocorreu a 5.2km de profundidade. 
Talvez se tiveres numa casa com um certo tipo de estrutura, no silêncio..consigas ouvir o sismo.

Registo do sismo na estação CMLA:
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...T03:05:00.00&dur=180&output=plot&bpfilter=1-5

E com este exemplo, pergunto porque é que as autoridades em sismologia em Portugal teimam em apenas publicar sismos de magnitude superior >2.0 para os Açores, se um sismo <2 pode ser sentido? Ex. ocorreu um sismo de Ml1.4, houve uma pessoa que acha que sentiu o sismo, vai ao site do IPMA ou CVARG mas não vê nenhuma indicação de sismo ocorrido naquela zona, claro que nem se vai dar ao trabalho de contactar alguem a perguntar se houve um sismo.
Em grandes crises sísmicas com dezenas/centenas de sismos por dia, torna-se complicado transformar os dados em algo útil para o utilizador, saturando tabelas/mapas..mas nestes casos aumentam a magnitude mínima para publicar um sismo e informam essa limitação ao utilizador (Se bem que um simples gráfico relação nr eventos/magnitude resolvia o assunto).


----------



## fablept (28 Set 2013 às 22:45)

Mais um sismo sentido (III) em S.Miguel (Açores). Ml2.4 às 20:31 com epicentro no Maciço da Povoação
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=336462

O IPMA diz que o sismo foi no Maciço da Povoação, o CVARG diz que o sismo foi de magnitude 1.8 a SSW do Faial da Terra. Pela actividade que houve à umas semanas junto à Povoação, acho que o epicentro correcto deverá ser o do CVARG.

Este é o sexto sismo sentido em S.Miguel nos últimos 30 dias, numa área desde a Lagoa do Fogo ao Maciço da Povoação.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2013 às 00:58)

Foi sentido um sismo na terça-feira à noite nas Lajes, Ilha Terceira.










> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 13/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 23:29 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 1 de Outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 10 km a ENE de Lajes, ilha Terceira. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Concelho da Praia da Vitória. O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## fablept (9 Out 2013 às 14:06)

_*Simulacro de sismo "para todos" na sexta-feira
*_


> A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil vai promover, na sexta-feira, em todo o país, um simulacro de sismo que consiste na realização dos três gestos de autoproteção: "baixar, proteger e aguardar".
> 
> O exercício "A terra treme" vai ter a duração de um minuto e qualquer cidadão pode participar, individualmente ou em grupo, através da realização dos "três gestos de proteção e que podem salvar vidas em caso de sismo", disse à agência Lusa Anabela Saúde, da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Out 2013 às 11:17)

Acabou de se realizar o simulacro de sismo na minha escola!


----------



## Zapiao (11 Out 2013 às 20:04)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Acabou de se realizar o simulacro de sismo na minha escola!



E no país inteiro


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2013 às 22:06)

como sempre 90% das pessoas desinteressadas num treino que devia ser obrigatório assim como outras coisas como primeiros socorros.


----------



## fablept (11 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> como sempre 90% das pessoas desinteressadas num treino que devia ser obrigatório assim como outras coisas como primeiros socorros.



Nem mais.. Até criaram um site dedicado sobre este evento http://www.aterratreme.pt/ , mas das várias notícias que encontrei na net sobre este assunto, nenhum fazia referência a esse site.

E as autoridades em sismologia em Portugal (IPMA - Portugal, CIVISA - Açores), nem tem nada sobre o simulacro nos seus sites.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Out 2013 às 00:20)

É por isso que adoro tudo o que tenha a ver com o Japao, lá até aparece na tv o aviso de sismo quando algum ocorre. 
Aqui neste país ATRASADO, é o deixar andar e logo se vê


----------



## fablept (13 Out 2013 às 01:43)

Zapiao disse:


> É por isso que adoro tudo o que tenha a ver com o Japao, lá até aparece na tv o aviso de sismo quando algum ocorre.
> Aqui neste país ATRASADO, é o deixar andar e logo se vê



Isso de "deixar andar e logo se vê" faz parte dos humanos, ainda no outro dia estive a ler um artigo num blog sobre vulcanologia, sobre como os humanos adoram viver perto de vulcões e mesmo depois de inúmeras vezes esta relação ter sido catastrófica (Pompeia, talvez o caso mais conhecido)..nós não aprendemos e voltamos ao mesmo. Por acaso nesse blog dão o exemplo da vila das Sete Cidades (S.Miguel-Açores), mas melhor exemplo seria mesmo as Furnas.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2013 às 19:05)

Zapiao disse:


> É por isso que adoro tudo o que tenha a ver com o Japao, lá até aparece na tv o aviso de sismo quando algum ocorre.
> Aqui neste país ATRASADO, é o deixar andar e logo se vê



secalhar por lá os sismos são de maior escala e mais frequentes, não parece passem ná tv todos os sismos, quantos sismos houve em coimbra de magnitude 4 ou mais. Eles são os maiores mas fukushima foi no sec xxi e a crise continua.
Chernobil foi na urss sec xx com russos desleixados


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2013 às 22:33)

Todos sabemos que a zona de Lisboa e do Algarve tem um risco elevado para ocorrer um sismo de magnitude elevada. Em Portugal sempre existiu simulacros de sismos nas escolas. Tudo a sair do edifício em fila indiana e essas regras que todos nós sabemos. Agora, eu pergunto se uma das medidas se ocorrer um sismo é não ir para as escadas, porque raio nos simulacros que fiz na escola que estava no 1º andar, descemos as escadas não será um contra senso, quando todos nós sabemos que as escadas são o sítio mais perigoso para se ir a seguir a um sismo. 

Isto é tudo muito bonito num simulacro, pior é quando acontece na realidade e nada disso é feito, já senti sismos e não vi ninguém enfiar-se debaixo da mesa e etc. Vejo as pessoas relativamente calmas a ficarem estáticas e nada mais. A mim, quando sinto um sismo, a atitude é mais de ficar estático, calmo, do que atirar-me para debaixo de uma mesa.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2013 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Todos sabemos que a zona de Lisboa e do Algarve tem um risco elevado para ocorrer um sismo de magnitude elevada. Em Portugal sempre existiu simulacros de sismos nas escolas. Tudo a sair do edifício em fila indiana e essas regras que todos nós sabemos. Agora, eu pergunto se uma das medidas se ocorrer um sismo é não ir para as escadas, porque raio nos simulacros que fiz na escola que estava no 1º andar, descemos as escadas não será um contra senso, quando todos nós sabemos que as escadas são o sítio mais perigoso para se ir a seguir a um sismo.
> 
> Isto é tudo muito bonito num simulacro, pior é quando acontece na realidade e nada disso é feito, já senti sismos e não vi ninguém enfiar-se debaixo da mesa e etc. Vejo as pessoas relativamente calmas a ficarem estáticas e nada mais. A mim, quando sinto um sismo, a atitude é mais de ficar estático, calmo, do que atirar-me para debaixo de uma mesa.



Quanto aos simulacros concordo quando somos apanhados cada pessoa reage de maneira diferente, acho que quanto as escadas ja pensas-te como será o elevador com cortes de energias por onde desces


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 12:32)

*Sismo de 4.2 (IPMA) e de 4.4 (EMSC) a SW do Algarve*

O sismo foi sentido em Lagos, Portimão e Monchique na escala III de Mercalli.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2013 às 15:12)

ja agora tem-se notado um aumento de actividade na madeira


----------



## Cenomaniano (23 Out 2013 às 17:06)




----------



## sielwolf (23 Out 2013 às 17:15)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-10-2013 pelas 14:57 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 190 km a Sul-Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) em diversos locais da costa Sul do Algarve, nomeadamente em Lagos, Albufeira e Faro.


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2013 às 17:27)

Localização e registo do sismo:


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2013 às 23:39)

Dois sismos de magnitude superior a 4 no espaço de poucos dias na mesma região.

Será que se está a "cozinhar" algo pior para breve?


----------



## Zapiao (23 Out 2013 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Dois sismos de magnitude superior a 4 no espaço de poucos dias na mesma região.
> 
> Será que se está a "cozinhar" algo pior para breve?



Pois................


----------



## Afgdr (30 Nov 2013 às 01:40)

Foi sentido ontem, 29 de Novembro, um sismo de magnitude 2,3 na Escala de Richter na Ribeirinha, na Ilha do Faial.


















> *COMUNICADO SISMOLÓGICO 14/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), às 11:44 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 29 de Novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a E de Ribeirinha, ilha Faial. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha. O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2013 às 01:58)

Alguma actividade sísmica a cerca de 50km a NW da ilha do Faial:



> 2013-12-09 00:53 	38,98 	-29,36 	10 	3,3 	W Faial 	---	---
> 2013-12-09 00:49 	38,96 	-29,38 	15 	3,3 	W Faial 	---	---
> 2013-12-09 00:41 	38,96 	-29,27 	3 	2,8 	W Faial 	---	---
> 2013-12-09 00:20 	38,96 	-29,40 	10 	3,3 	W Faial 	---	---
> ...


----------



## fablept (12 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Desde a meia noite de hoje que há alguma actividade sísmica a sul de S.Miguel, confirmados estão dois sismos de magnitude superior a 2 e pelo que vi na estação CMLA existe mais alguns sismos de baixa magnitude..







> 2013-12-12 14:34:06	37.589	-25.353	2.2 ML	S S. Miguel
> 2013-12-12 01:12:58	37.587	-25.354	2.0 ML	S S. Miguel
> 
> Fonte: CVARG


----------



## fablept (13 Dez 2013 às 03:22)

Fiz uma contagem rápida de sismos registados ontem na estação perto da Lagoa do Fogo, apenas contem sismos que se identifique facilmente a onda P e S:

01:12 (Confirmado Ml 2.3)
01:52
02:18
14:19
14:34 (Confirmado Ml 2.6)
17:48
18:13
19:45
20:01
22:17
22:20

Ainda suspeito de > 9 sismos, mas sem identificar as ondas P (sismos de magnitude muito baixa), não incluí. Todos tem +- a mesma diferença de tempo entre a onda P e S, o que indica que o epicentro deverá rondar o mesmo local indicado pelo IPMA/CVARG.







2 sismos não confirmados pelo IPMA/CVARG às 22:17 e 22:20. A frequência das ondas um pouco alta, sismos de alta frequência?


----------



## fablept (14 Dez 2013 às 17:39)

Apesar de ter ocorrido no dia de hoje um sismo de Ml2.0 (CVARG) no mesmo local onde tem ocorrido alguma actividade sísmica (S de S.Miguel / N de Banco Grande Norte), desde ontem que o número de sismos ocorridos nesse local diminuiu significativamente.

Na semana passada houve alguma actividade sísmica no Grupo Central, sendo que nestes últimos dias apenas tem ocorrido sismos em diversas zonas do Grupo Oriental. A placa mexe-se de um lado, do outro lado tem que haver um ajustamento (digo eu!).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2013 às 07:14)

Sismo sentido com bastante intensidade há 3 minutos. Estava a dormir e tudo abanava.


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Dez 2013 às 07:26)

*Aviso de Sismo no Continente 16-12-2013 07:06*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 16-12-2013 pelas 07:06 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.7
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sudoeste de Cádiz (ESP).

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este
sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet
(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de
Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


----------



## Zapiao (16 Dez 2013 às 20:18)

PedroMAR disse:


> *
> (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 110 km a Sudoeste de Cádiz (ESP).
> 
> *


*

Custava muito dizer que foi em Loulé????????*


----------



## fablept (16 Dez 2013 às 20:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Custava muito dizer que foi em Loulé????????



Realmente ou indicam a zona portuguesa mais próxima do epicentro ou indicam a zona mais próxima do epicentro, que neste sismo foi a costa de Marrocos (+-80km).

Registo do sismo na estação PVAQ (PM/IPMA).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2013 às 22:10)

Zapiao disse:


> Custava muito dizer que foi em Loulé????????



Segundo o IPMA em Loulé o sismo foi sentido. Eu moro em Olhão e acordei com a cama a tremer bastante só que durou cerca de 5 segundos mas o suficiente para acordar antes do despertador. Pensava que tinha sido noutro local.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2013 às 00:58)

passei por cima deste, não senti nada. Estranho porque faz agora 4 anos que passou o outro bastante forte em dezembro de 2009.


----------

